# Sewer Detectives/Specialist



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here ya go boys:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll stick to doing my sewer work remotely using tools through cleanouts or, hopping into a ditch thanks...:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'll stick to doing my sewer work remotely using tools through cleanouts or, hopping into a ditch thanks...:laughing:


Talk about dedicated,spent an hour looking for sombodys keys in a sewer without an air rig


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Talk about dedicated,spent an hour looking for sombodys keys in a sewer without an air rig


Dedicated or, Stupid?
And living in a country with lax worker safety laws...:whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Working in poop shortens life expectancy  Rates are going way up.
Can't wait for the next price shopper. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I will quit complaining about my job now. On another note, if breathing the fumes is harmful, can't they wear some kind of protection, duh.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

lmao,gold plated terd that shines @ the end of the tunle!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

How do you spell oxygen mask in french. du masque à oxygène :whistling2:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

actually air packs. breid.....................:rockon:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

" Hey Ralphy boy"


----------

